
De Beers Harvests Diamonds at the Bottom of the Sea - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/de-beers-harvests-diamonds-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea-1476973582
======
jseliger
One wonders how much longer conventional (or unconventional) diamond mining
will last in the face of diamond startups: [http://www.vogue.com/13437638/man-
made-diamonds-company-diam...](http://www.vogue.com/13437638/man-made-
diamonds-company-diamond-foundry/).

